# Applying for Teaching Job in Perth & Advice Needed for TRBWA Registration



## admalik (Aug 18, 2015)

Greetings,
I have recently moved to Perth on Permanent Resident Visa. I was secondary applicant so my qualification was not assessed during immigration Process.

I have done M.Ed (2 Years), B.Ed (1 Year) & BA (2 Years) from Pakistan. Probably equivalent to Bachelor degree of Australia. I have two years of Primary Teacher experience & also have 45 days supervised training in Pakistan as well.

I have already put up application for Qualification Advice from TBRWA (Teacher Registration Board Western Australia) ans waiting outcome (6-10 weeks)

My aim is to get employed in Educational Institute as a teacher, Assistant or Researcher, and need your advice and assistance on following items


Am I heading in right direction? What else I can do in parallel to fulfill pre requisites.
I have phobia of IELTS and not sure would be able to get 7 + in each band and some where 7.5. What are other options other than IELT or PEAT? As this is mandatory requirement for TRBWA registration.
If I get enrolled for Certificate 4 (Education Support), would that be able to meet up as alternative to IELTS requirement as I would have then studied and completed course in Australian Institute (6 months)?
What should be my next steps?

Thanks for your support & help in advance.

Regards


----------

